# Weekendshots of my BNR32



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you like it guys 

















































































































































Cheers,

Leo


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good mate, great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome pictures! What do you think of the Falken 452 tyres?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car


Terje.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks stunning Leo! What's next on your list, brake upgrade?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Aha.. I was just about to say, put some real brakes on it...
Im a fan of that hard pipe kit too, very nice


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice GTR!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks great, Leo! I'll bet in Austria amongst those econoboxes in the background it makes heads everywhere swivel. Do people there actually know what car it is?

Thanks for flying our flag in Austria! :bowdown1:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

Very very nice looking car you have there man!)))


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful R32, you've done a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Supose it's ok ;-)

Leo what seats are they?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is one of the most sorted R32's i've ever seen pictures of, bet you're happy with that.


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Lovely! Am wondering about the seats too.

Not liking the TV monitor tho.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Bride Cuga/Vorga seats?! They are my favourite!

Lovely 32GTR.. 

Not sure about them door decals though!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words and I'm glad you like it :clap:

The seats are actually Bride Cuga Hyper Low and on the center console that's no TV monitor, it's a DashDAQ XL which is connected via CAN Bus to my Haltech ECU so I can display all sorts of readings (it's actually like the MFD in a R34) :smokin:


@ Glenn and Min-e

Brake upgrade is on the plan as soon as I have the money for it. Any sponsors?? 


@ Miguel

As you helped to fulfill my dream of owning an immaculate GTR here in Austria and for all your support and service the honor is on my side and that was the least that I could do :thumbsup:

Very few people do really know the car (you can always hear them whispering something like "Damn, have you seen that car??? What is it???"), but yes it makes a lot of heads swivel everywhere I drive by 


@ Liam

I'm more than happy with it and I'm curious what this baby can do when it's fully mapped :flame:

Tomorrow is the big day (hopefully without any further issues :nervous.


Cheers,

Leo


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Loving that mate very very nice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> @ Liam
> 
> I'm more than happy with it and I'm curious what this baby can do when it's fully mapped :flame:


Am I wrong for saying I wouldn't go for big BHP or track it and keep it as just a really nice looking simple and reliable everyday car? :runaway: :chairshot: :flame:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Won't be that much bhp for now, as the engine is almost stock and the turbos too...

And the car is far too good to be driven everyday besides all those idiots on our streets who don't care about stuff that doesn't belong to them :chairshot

The car will mostly be used on country/mountain roads on sunny days and perhaps some "just for fun" trackdays. I could never forgive myself if I would crash this car 

Leo


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> I could never forgive myself if I would crash this car
> 
> Leo


My thoughts exactly! Maybe I was a bit stupid with the everyday thing, but if I had that tucked away in the garage... and an ordinary "everyday car"... I know which set of keys I would want to pick up :chuckle:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I know what you mean, but knowing the average Austrian driver, bumping into other cars, smashing doors against the car parked beside, without the slightest feeling of guilt, I'm feeling well when I know it's secure in my garage, waiting for me to be taken for a spin on a sunny day when it's worth it 

Besides that, the GTR wasn't built for traffic jams :chuckle:

Leo


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Superb example :bowdown1:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Austrian GTR said:


> Won't be that much bhp for now, as the engine is almost stock and the turbos too...
> 
> And the car is far too good to be driven everyday besides all those idiots on our streets who don't care about stuff that doesn't belong to them :chairshot
> 
> ...


Exactly how a stunning GTR should be used, It belongs on twisty roads on a nice summer day and I'l guess you have some incredible mountain roads in Austria? 

And not all GTR's have to end up like stripped out track cars anyway.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> Exactly how a stunning GTR should be used, It belongs on twisty roads on a nice summer day and I'l guess you have some incredible mountain roads in Austria?
> 
> And not all GTR's have to end up like stripped out track cars anyway.


+1 :thumbsup:

And yes, we have 

Leo


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Austrian GTR said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes, we have
> 
> Leo


No weight saving in mine and I do just fine on track even with average brakes :chuckle:

Certainly becomming one of my favourite R32 GTRs. Mines carbon mirrors to finish the exterior I think!
And I guess it wont be long befor the brakes are changed.

Baz


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful car Leo!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

my favourite 32,
are the headlights darker than normal?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

mr mugen said:


> my favourite 32,
> are the headlights darker than normal?


They are N1's, non projector headlamps and yes they are darker.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Very very nice! Gives me good inspiration for my own R32, I hope one day it can be as well sorted as yours.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome Leo matey,  oh, how did the mapping go buddy?

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Mapping was perfect yesterday, besides the bad weather...

Anyway, car is now almost fully mapped (still some minor changes need to be done, but hey, that's development ) and can be fully driven 

Also did a 4WD Dyno run and Peter (Syclone) took some pics which I'll post as soon as he sends them to me (or he'll post them in the meantime).

For now here's the Dynoplot (and it got far more than I expected :runaway::flame










And that's with just 0,95 bar of boost 

My Tuner told me that it could easily be more, but unfortunately I need a new cltuch first before we raise the boost a little further (started to slip at 1.2 bar :chairshot).

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, what a result, seems very strong with such minimal mods, enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Leo, your car makes me sex wee:chuckle: its the best R32 ive seen:bowdown1:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

dam this is why I love this forum ...that is an awesome looking R32 get the sign writing off and it will look even better. what is that lower front lip?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thansk guys a lot guys :thumbsup:


@ Jon

I was really more than surprised about the result (I'd have thought it would be somwhere under the 400bhp region) and yes I'll enjoy every single second I drive it 


@ gibson

It's an Abflug CF front diffuser 


Cheers,

Leo


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Beautiful car Leo, but from the wheel horsepower figure, it suggests the flywheel horsepower is around 400bhp. 

Cheers,


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Beautiful car Leo, but from the wheel horsepower figure, it suggests the flywheel horsepower is around 400bhp.
> 
> Cheers,


Okay, but why does the Dynoplot say 463bhp???

To be honest, I have no idea how much loss power you have on a GTR in 4WD (it was a 4WD Dyno tho)...

... just think the loss power is a bit more than 70hp, as even my DC2 Turbo had almost 70hp loss power (395whp/465bhp) and that was a FF car which means far less loss than on a 4WD car.

Leo


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Consensus seems to be 70 - 80bhp or so.

Cheers,


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

What turbos are you running Leo?
Couldn't find the info in your other threads


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Consensus seems to be 70 - 80bhp or so.
> 
> Cheers,


That's way to less for 4WD...

... talked to a few locals from the Scoobie Scene and they told me that the average loss power on a slighty tuned WRX is about 110 hp and the more bhp you have, the more loss power you get and 4WD system of the Scoobies has less loss than that of a GTR. Same is with EVO's...

In the end, I don't really care, as the car is damn fast and pulls like a train and makes a hell lot of fun to drive and all those numbers are just something some people are proud of on their local regulars' tabel :chuckle: 

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> What turbos are you running Leo?
> Couldn't find the info in your other threads


You couldn't find it as I still haven't posted the complete speclist :chuckle:

I'm still running ceramic stockers :nervous:

But I'm sure I'll change them next winter to GT-SS or something 

Leo


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Gotcha. 
Just picked up on your dyno sheet in the top right has 463.3 hp @ the motor, 327.9 hp @ the wheels.

It's decent power and by the time you get bored of it, GT-SS/-9s should give you ~100hp at the wheels which should feel like a brand new car


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Very clean car, also the interior:bowdown1:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Uh oh.

Top 3 R32 GTR's for me this ! Keep up the good work.

Personal note: Those stock brakes look lonely behind the GT500 special LMGT4's you have (WANT!). Any plans to upgrade to something else?


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Leo,

A very stunning GTR you have there and great results on the dyno.

I go on vacation with my GTR to Austria from 2 August until 8 August. In a town called Pfunds. Any change of a meet?


----------



## RSMagnuM (Feb 19, 2008)

Just stunning gtr.

One of the nicest i seen opcorn:


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

Very very nice 32GT-R. Kudos to you man! :clap:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys :bowdown1:




Skyline_500R said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> A very stunning GTR you have there and great results on the dyno.
> 
> I go on vacation with my GTR to Austria from 2 August until 8 August. In a town called Pfunds. Any change of a meet?



Unfortunately Pfunds is about 400 km away from me (almost 4 hours to drive)...

... any chance you're driving around somewhere else in Austria??? Somewhere around Salzburg perhaps???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't think it should be a problem meeting halfway.

The drive from my town (Eindhoven) to Pfunds is about 1000 km, so 200 km (2 hours) is not a problem.
BTW got the length of the vacation wrong. We go from 2nd of August until the 6th.
Maybe is the 4th an option?

Berry


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty long travel for just staying from monday til friday, any other destinations planed on your trip???

Any of the days should be okay as I'll have to take a day off anyway, but perhaps I can manage that some other GTR drivers from here will come along with me, should be fun 

We just need to figure out a good meeting point for all of us 

Leo


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

That would be nice.

My wife and me just go for viewing the country and we love the roads.

Just wondering, is the E85 fuel allready available in Austria?
Would be nice to drive into the mountains with almost 800 PS 

BTW We should maybe start to PM eachother, now your tread gets ruined
O and if you want, my German isn't to bad eather.

Berry


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Berry, you don't work much do you?:chuckle:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

loving the diffuser, bottom lip & Skirts


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Clean as clean can be. The seats are looking good.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

truly stunning example of a 32 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks again guys :bowdown1:

@Berry

Yes there are a few gas stations in Austria where you can get E85 but unfortunately not anywhere near your area...

...most of them are located in Upper Austria, Lower Austria and Vienna (as far as I know :nervous, so quite far away from Tirol where you are going.

And guess you're right, we should PM us toghter let's say a week or so before your trip to Austria, cause until then I should be able to figure out an accurate meeting place and know more about when and who from the Austrian GTR drivers will come along with me (unfortunately there are not many of them ).

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## spence344 (Jun 22, 2010)

hey sweet r32 man what shocks are they ?


----------



## mcgldrck2 (Apr 2, 2008)

good looking car you got there mate...i would love to have a set of those seats


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Clean looking


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Stunning !*

Hi Leo,

Just happened to come across this thread.

I've got to say the more I see of Your car the more details I pick out. It really is the little touches that make the whole look work.

I'm so so tempted to get the Abflug lip, skirts & diffuser ! By the way where did you get the front towing eye from ?

Stunning car mate, hope You're ok ?

Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Gregg (Jul 22, 2010)

Crikey, that's a bit nice. Lovely car.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

bazza1 said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> Just happened to come across this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yes I'm fine :thumbsup:

Damn this reminds me to get up some new pics (wanted to do this already a while ago :chairshot)...

How's it about your's mate???

I got the HKS Kansai towing eye from Newera 


@Old Gregg

Thanks mate :thumbsup:

If you're on the hunt for a pristine R32 check out Newera Imports - Homepage and drop Matty32 or Miguel-Newera a PM, you won't regret 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

wow sweet R32 love the hood/ front shot pic


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Weekend shots*

Hi Leo,

Yeah my car's going great thanks mate.

Got to put the AP Racing brakes on it & have also got some HKS turbo elbows to go on, then it'll be ready for a remap.

I must admit though that I'm thinking of selling the car as I feel I want something a bit more practical but I know that as soon as I'd sold it I would be regretting it straight away !


Baz


----------



## LTM (Jan 22, 2006)

like it. white is a great colour for R32


----------



## gorsey (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

i do adore this 32 mind


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

got to see this is still giving you the joy you wanted Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

matty32 said:


> got to see this is still giving you the joy you wanted Leo


Yes mate, that's right 

Buying this car was the best decision I've ever made :thumbsup:


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Bonnet Vent*

Hi Leo,

I've been meaning to ask you for a while now, where did you get that carbon naca bonnet duct & did you fit yourself ?

Hope you're ok mate.


Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

Lovely car! Really would remove the stickers though. One of the best cars I've seen on here. Well done mate!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

bazza1 said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you for a while now, where did you get that carbon naca bonnet duct & did you fit yourself ?
> 
> ...


Hi Baz,

Bought the Naca Duct on fleabay UK, unfortunately don't remember the name of the company tho 

Yes fitted it my self. You can check my project thread as I've posted some pics there 

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks @all again for your kind words :bowdown1:

Latest pics of my car are found here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141929-schlosstreffen-2010-a.html

Leo


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Leo , what carbon cooling panel is that ?


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Digging the street racer wheels


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

zilla said:


> Leo , what carbon cooling panel is that ?


It's from Garage Defend mate, but slightly modded for better fitment :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Its a very beautiful car, gives me inspiration for my own R32 GTR


----------

